

Healthcare.gov data center fails, hobbling state and federal insurance exchanges - usaphp
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/28/5037766/healthcare-gov-data-center-fails

======
hga
Single point of failure. E.g. subsidity calculations for everyone, including
all state exchanges, and, perhaps one day, insurance companies (it's on the
list but at a very low priority) must be done by the Federal site.

Why are we not surprised not even this part has any redundancy?

